# TT is a girls car!



## foxskl (Oct 1, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a Audi TT 225, Aug 2001, has factory fitted 18" wheels (confirmed with Audi CS) and every upgrade at the time bar Sat Nav. I lov it! I have had it for 4 weeks.

I was just on my way home from work and a guy in a truck said to me "that's a girls car". What an Idiot. I did not have time to say anything back. Do all TT drivers get this? I live in London and perhaps its just the idiots that live here.

Steven


----------



## Rooster (May 4, 2005)

ive got basically the same car - 225 coupe in silver with 18" alloys and ive had the same comment a couple of times. Funnily enough never from anyone in a better car or similar, just from people with sh*t cars!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

No, never ever had a comment like that. I've always had positive comments about my TT. But then there are always people out there who don't like a particular car, me included. I wouldn't worry about it. We've all got different tastes, which makes it a more interesting world. Just enjoy with a big 

Moley


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So what if it's a girls car? Don't you guys find that it becomes a girl magnet??


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I don't give a sh1t what anyone thinks about my car - I like it, so the rest of the jealous t0ssers out there can go f#ck themselves :twisted: Just enjoy the car - though you seem to be doing that anyway 



foxskl said:


> Audi TT 225, Aug 2001, has factory fitted 18" wheels (confirmed with Audi CS)


Didn't think they were available then? You talking about the RS4-style wheels? Thought they were intro'd with the S-Line spec in Nov/Dec 2001. I could be talking sh1te of course :roll:


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> I don't give a sh1t what anyone thinks about my car - I like it, so the rest of the jealous t0ssers out there can go f#ck themselves :twisted: Just enjoy the car - though you seem to be doing that anyway
> 
> [smiley=stupid.gif] Couldn't agree more
> 
> P.S. your avatar looks like Kell :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

phodge said:


> So what if it's a girls car? Don't you guys find that it becomes a girl magnet??


Not if my wife's around 

Moley


----------



## foxskl (Oct 1, 2005)

Well I did call Audi to check when I was going to purchase the car from the private seller and Audi read out the spec to me and confirmed 18" fitted at factory! Strange but true. I thought perhaps the guy had bought the after market alloys and was just claiming they were factory.

Thanks for your comments, I just think I have been a bit pissed of that some wanker said it was a girls car. Still very proud of it, i love it, a great car. Last car was an S2000 but much perfer this. I am cruising down to the South of France in July next year for a wedding and gonna do many more trips abroad, perfect car for the trip for two!

Its not like I am a small guy either, it did suprise me. Should have got out and lamped him one!!!

Steven


----------



## foxskl (Oct 1, 2005)

You guys recommend I get it chipped? Veryvery tempted.
Another 35 bhp !!!

Steven


----------



## markda (Jan 5, 2005)

Why is there such a hatred for the TT? A few people I know have made some light hearted "hairdresser" comments since I got mine. Where as my Honda S2000 commanded nothing but respect :?

Trust me, nothing like driving a BMW. I had a couple of 3 series in a row a few years back, totally forgot how hostile people were until I borrowed a friends 325 CI recently!

One moment I was cruising down the M3 minding my own business, the next a guy and his family in a old Citroen Xantiawas trying to run me off the road. He eventually pulled in front of me, opened his sunroof and gave me the kenco coffee bean shake, wtf???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry about it.



> I just think I have been a bit pissed of that some wanker said it was a girls car


and tone your language down in the main forum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

markda said:


> Why is there such a hatred for the TT? A few people I know have made some light hearted "hairdresser" comments since I got mine. Where as my Honda S2000 commanded nothing but respect :?


In the TT I got a few comments etc, but in my S2000 I got nothing but respect. The answer why is simple.... it's becasue the S2000 is not percieved as a 'fashion' icon or a normal car in drag. The S2000 is a 'proper' sports car, derived from a dedicated race inspired chasis, and seen by the mags and press as one of best 'sports' cars under Â£30k that money can buy.

Simple really, different cars for different markets. 



coupe-sport said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, please watch your language on this forum.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O but when other member's get there cars damaged by vandales and swear whitch i dont blame i dont see you telling them :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> markda said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there such a hatred for the TT? A few people I know have made some light hearted "hairdresser" comments since I got mine. Where as my Honda S2000 commanded nothing but respect :?
> ...


In other words KMP is a tranny!!


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

I was standing next to my car in a car park on Wednesday talking to a mate when two young girls walked past and one of them said, "I love your car". Feeling quite chuffed I thanked her and was quite surprised when her friend spat out, "I don't. It's a car for girls". It did cross my mind that being a girl that didn't sound too logical but the look on her face clearly told me her comment it was aimed at me as much as the car.

It is strange that when I changed from a Z3 to a TT I thought I was leaving the girly hairdresser comments behind because the TT seemed to look more macho then. But I suppose curves are out for the lads now!


----------



## foxskl (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah sorry about the language, I am new to this, didn't realise.
Thanks for all your comments.

Advice about chipping?

Steven


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Jun 30, 2005)

this post is quite funny actually, i dont think so much of it as a girls car, but the girls i know actually like the shape of a tt.

When i brought it, it was like my friends dream car, now that I've got it, its kinda shattered all her dreams!!! HAHA 

When people ask me what car i drive, i just say an audi. They ask "which one" and i reply by saying "it is a hairdressers car" and for some apparent reason they instantly know what it is.

Glad i'm still studying really!


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Jun 30, 2005)

as for chipping, GET IT NOW...

you will be like      

(make sure you get that cambelt replaced at that critical mileage though)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I must say I have never heard anyone talk about the car being 'for girls'. I've only had positive comments and stares. Most TT's I see around (and there are quite a few!) are driven by men.

Girls cars for me would be the MX5, Tigra, Puma, Yaris (if that's not a stereotypical image! - which it probably is!) Usually there are some very lovely fillies driving minis!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> I must say I have never heard anyone talk about the car being 'for girls'. I've only had positive comments and stares. Most TT's I see around (and there are quite a few!) are driven by men.
> 
> Girls cars for me would be the MX5, Tigra, Puma, Yaris (if that's not a stereotypical image! - which it probably is!) Usually there are some very lovely fillies driving minis!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


The girls cars - you forgot to mention the TT!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Actually - who cares?

What constitutes a "girls car" anyway?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

saint said:


> Actually - who cares?
> 
> What constitutes a "girls car" anyway?


Exactly, it doesn't really amount to a hill o' beans

Good question though. I guess it all comes down to image/brand/advertising.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mmm now I come to think of it, didn't the TT win some Gay car of the Year contest in Oz???


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> mmm now I come to think of it, didn't the TT win some Gay car of the Year contest in Oz???


http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/artic ... =5560&vf=1
:roll:


----------



## mikett225 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sod them, I get all the "hairdresser" jibes and even the Tow Truck jokes, which unfortunately the car has been on a few times but I just ignore them. It's your money enjoy it while you can 'cause you never know what's going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

It is a girl's car you big jessies :roll: :-* :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I love my Girlie car









Hev x :roll:


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

Let's just remember what car was voted the nations favorite last year on fith gear.. by the watching public.. not the presenters..!! AUDI TT!!!!

in my experience.. there is nothing more satisfying then being told i own a girls car by someone who owns a vauxhall vectra!! just think about it!!

ITS JUST PURE ENVY!!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

My dad always asks when I see him if I still have the hairdressers car! ...and I say no, that's the Roadster.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No, as far as I know - Gay car of the year was the 206cc


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> No, as far as I know - Gay car of the year was the 206cc


GraudiTT obviously had the link in hit favourites :?



> The Audi TT Roadster has won the inaugural Australian Gay Car Of The Year award, announced during the Gayaz Expo held in Melbourne last week.
> 
> Ten contenders were displayed over the three days of the expo, which attracted 13,000 people. About 10 percent of those attending voted in the only Australian Car of The Year Award where the public get an opportunity to vote.
> 
> Other finalists included Mazda's RX-8 coupe, which came a close second, Audi Allroad, Audi A4 cabriolet, Mazda3 SP23, Mitsubishi Outlander, Ford Territory, Ford Fiesta, Holden Monaro CV8 and the Holden Astra convertible.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

As is the fashion these days - the TT is the Queer Car for the straight guy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, the 206cc _was_ the Gay car of the year but I suppose it changes every year :roll: . Far more hairdresser.

Anyway, coupes' don't count  .


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

markda said:


> Why is there such a hatred for the TT?


I had the same thought a while ago Mark:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26590


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Strange how some people love or hate cars so much.
My TT is my 6th soft top, they all seem to have had a girl/hairdresser car stigma according to some people. So too, to a certain degree did my Smart City Coupe. I loved it, very different at the time, clever design and suprisingly quick too - after 2 years and many mods admittedly.
There are lots of cars I don't like, some I find disgusting to look at, but I don't insult the owners, just keep my opinions to myself and don't buy the cars. There are plenty of cars I do like, and I buy them. 
No one forces me to buy cars I don't like, I dont force anyone to buy a car they don't like. 
So why do some have a problem with what we drive ? Is it that they are forced to drive cars they don't want to ?

Mr L


----------



## Boulderman (Jun 3, 2004)

it isnt a girls car, unless a girl owns it. but i do think that woman look better than blokes in it, but thats cos i like looking at woman i suppose


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

a Z3 was a girls car

like all mini's

But as you say 99% of girls love the TT and the heated seats when naked.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

MrL said:


> So why do some have a problem with what we drive ? Is it that they are forced to drive cars they don't want to ?
> 
> Mr L


I think you just hit the nail on the head!

(not that the TT is a nail)

Explains why there's so much aggro from aerosoles in white vans, trucks, and Saxo's. They KNOW they are losers and will never afford a TT (or any 'sexy' sports coupe). Meanwhile the down-trodden Dads in the clapped out estates resent you for having the freedom from responsibility a TT represents (pure indulgence).


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

S3-lurker.. your caption sums it up completely!! [smiley=dude.gif] envy and ignorance..

we are just lucky we have had the oportunity to own and drive the car we like and not put up with a lesser vehicle....


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

I was well aware of the little bit of stigma about the TT before I bought mine but look, it's a car I always admired back when I was driving my crappy 1993 Ford Escort. To own a TT was a fairly modest aspiration given all the cars available but what drew me to it was exactly the very things that seem to be the cause of that stigma, that being the interior and exterior design of the thing.

I knew it'd be a powerful, sporty car (but then almost anything is compared to that Escrote!) but for me it was the all round package. The TT is a sports car with refinement. Take say, the Subaru Impreza. Brutally powerful (IMHO) but the look is far too boy racer to appeal to me. Similarly the Nissan 350Z which I near lusted after up until the point where I got the opportunity to sit in one - in my opinion the interior is awful and I was disappointed. It has that 'rawness' that some car designers appear to think is necessary to define a car as a sports car just because Porsche and Ferrari do things that way. Which I appreciate is exactly what appeals to others but not to me, sadly.

The opposite to that is why I love the TT - thought has gone into every single piece of detail from the sweeping curves of the exterior, to the engine, the foot pedals, the petrol cap, the air vents... the lack of a rear windscreen wiper.  That's a whole package and I dare say why many of us turn round for a last look at our TTs as we leave it in a car park.

It's a car I worked hard to pay for and that I'll always be proud to own  I laugh off the comments because I'm confident enough about myself and the car to know those comments are usually either born of jealousy or hint at that person's appreciation of the TT as a design success and their fear to admit they like it!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Some people don't like the TT. It's not jealousy or any other thinly vieled complement. They simply don't like it.


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you reckon?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I have already had one girls car comment about my recent (two days ago!) purchase...can't say I care! They'd have said the same if I'd purcahsed a Boxster.

Rob


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> GraudiTT obviously had the link in hit favourites :?


No, I'm just good at searching --> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... i+tt&meta= 



John-H said:


> Anyway, coupes' don't count  .


Exactly 

No offence to any gay roadster owners out there BTW :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Some people don't like the TT. It's not jealousy or any other thinly vieled complement. They simply don't like it.


Well I don't particularly like Fiat Multiplas or Chrysler PT Cruisers (Rebel Without A Clue). But I wouldn't necessarily verbally insult the drivers or flash'em the finger.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I read somewhere, some survey in some blokes mag...The whole article was about. "is the TT a girls car"? it turns out that over 75% off all TT's are bought by men.

It doent bother me what people say about my car most of the time it's either jest or they honestly dont like the car. The people that make me laugh is the ones that say they don't like it and stick there nose up at it when it's obvious theve either got a problem with you and are trying to put you down because they seem to think your trying to be flash in a sports coupe thing or they are just jealous. But those people always stick out a mile. But overall most comments on my car are good. Always get random people in petrol stations etc coming up and telling me how great the TT is and theyve always wanted one......That i dont like. As much as i love my car i get abit embarressed by the attention......Unless shes hot


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TT a sports car? Thought that was an older thread!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've seen "mens"/"real drivers cars" driven like "girls" and I've seen "girls" cars driven like "men".

So what?

Some people who buy TT's are "girly" drivers and just pootle around in town. If they want to why not but that's where the image comes from. The fashion accessory brigage.

Some people use then to their fullest but that's normally not seen by the majority of people (how many are watching at trackdays / top of the Alps etc).

Some people buy drivers cars and feel all high and mighty as they are perceived as being "real drivers". The fact that many pootle around town is largely missed and many never go on track etc is also omitted.

I was at a hotel before a trackday (in my TT) when a guy in his badged up Scooby turned up with one of the guys I knew was driving. I asked Mr Scooby if he was tracking and he said "I wouldn't take my pride and joy on a track".

"Girls car" and a "driver"
"Drivers car" and a "girl"

It's all down to perception and only matters if you're bothered.


----------



## greg2302 (Sep 2, 2005)

Some fat bird asked me if I was gay in the pub on Saturday night - cos I was wearing a pink polo shirt - which was very cool by the way - lucky I didn't mention what I was driving ! Not that I give a toss of course, my wife (who is 10x sexier than aforementioned fat bird) likes both the shirt and the car !


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Next time someone tells me my TT is a girl's car I'll point out that it's a 225.

<ducks for cover>


----------



## Two Tee's (Sep 6, 2005)

Have had similar comments myself and I haven't even bought one yet!
Usual questions "Do they come in pink", "Can you fit your straightening irons in the back", etc, etc.

Who cares?

Would you rather have a "boys" car that "boys" stare at and lust after? OR do you want a beautiful car, which women love and men envy?

You do the math!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Two Tee's said:


> "Can you fit your straightening irons in the back"


...... and with some careful planning, you can get a hairdryer in too 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Would have thought if it was a womens car it should be an "Ironing Board" in the car rather than straightening irons


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Would have thought if it was a womens car it should be an "Ironing Board" in the car rather than straightening irons












Hev x


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've seen "mens"/"real drivers cars" driven like "girls" and I've seen "girls" cars driven like "men".
> 
> So what?
> 
> Some people who buy TT's are "girly" drivers and just pootle around in town.


Jeez ... in London we're lucky if we can even get go fast enough to pootle. Mind you, it's half term so I might get up to a pootle+5mph


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok, so in four pages of posts we've established that the TT is driven by lesbian hairdressers. Well, I wonder what other amazing revelations await us today :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Ok, so in four pages of posts we've established that the TT is driven by lesbian hairdressers. Well, I wonder what other amazing revelations await us today :roll:


WHAT i did'nt know i was a lesbian or a hairdresser


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

Well what I didn't know was that the TT's apparently some kind of babe magnet. I can therefore only conclude that I must be a lesbian hairdresser.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so in four pages of posts we've established that the TT is driven by lesbian hairdressers. Well, I wonder what other amazing revelations await us today :roll:
> ...


There you have it people, revelation number two for the day!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I just wish I'd known I was a lesbian hairdresser when I drove the car. It would have saved me a fortune in haircuts for the missus and opened up a whole new chapter.......I'm cured now though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


this will have its up side now that i have found out that i am a lesdian hairdresser i must be a woman and as every body in the insurance world knows women are safer drivers so i will let them know my change of sex and and save on my insurance :wink:  
the down side is that having a shaved head i will have to wear a wig  :lol:


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> as every body in the insurance world knows women are safer drivers so i will let them know my change of sex and and save on my insurance :wink:
> the down side is that having a shaved head i will have to wear a wig  :lol:


Alternatively just show them your avatar.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> the down side is that having a shaved head i will have to wear a wig  :lol:


I dunno, Sigourney Weaver had a certain something in Alien with her shaved head... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jpmcbrien said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > as every body in the insurance world knows women are safer drivers so i will let them know my change of sex and and save on my insurance :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > the down side is that having a shaved head i will have to wear a wig  :lol:
> ...


steady on there i'm getting worried now [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

And Sinead O' Connor. And that bird out of the first Star Trek movie.

And Tripitaka out of Monkey Magic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jpmcbrien said:


> And Sinead O' Connor. And that bird out of the first Star Trek movie.
> 
> And Tripitaka out of Monkey Magic.


DONT MENTION MONKEYS :lol: :lol: 
(yes I know caps lock is on)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> jpmcbrien said:
> 
> 
> > And Sinead O' Connor. And that bird out of the first Star Trek movie.
> ...


yes as Aney knows we hang monkeys in Hartlepool [smiley=behead2.gif] 
(and no its not a joke)


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

LMAO. Rather than ask, I searched and found this...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/1965569.stm

Brilliant. I love this country.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jpmcbrien said:


> LMAO. Rather than ask, I searched and found this...
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/1965569.stm
> 
> Brilliant. I love this country.


its all happening in Hartlepool [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jpmcbrien said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO. Rather than ask, I searched and found this...
> ...


You can say that again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > jpmcbrien said:
> ...


ok then just for you :wink: :lol: 
its all happening in Hartlepool [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

